

The Cost of Living in the Cloud - felix_thursday
http://www.mattkiser.com/post/17633093109/the-cost-of-living-in-the-cloud

======
NeutronBoy
Do you really need Arq and iCloud together? Why do you need BaseCamp and
Google Apps (GA has a free tier anyway). Is it critical that you have your GA
and BC files synced to your Dropbox (doesn't that just defeat the purpose of
the 'cloud'?). Do you need Evernote when you could just as easily use Google
Docs? There's a lot of overlap here. You could really escape with Arq,
Dropbpox, and free Google Apps.

------
justinlau
A lot of the listed services are redundant. I think I could hit 99% of the
same functionality at half the cost using just a subset of those products.

